# Can I change the SSD in Asus Taichi 21?



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 24, 2014)

Just wondering if it is possible to put a larger ssd in this ultrabook? This is the ssd in currently.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 24, 2014)

Should be able to yes, as long as its 7mm thick.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 24, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Should be able to yes, as long as its 7mm thick.


As long as what is 7mm thick? The actual drive itself?

Is this a viable drive? http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=27_553&products_id=146789

I done some more snooping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





"The SSD, which is roughly the size and shape of a stick of gum, is replaceable, but it doesn't use the standard mSATA form factor or connector—both the shape of the drive and the connector are nearly identical to the non-standard SSDs that Apple uses in its MacBook Airs, though AnandTech points out that the two aren't actually compatible. Replacing this SSD after purchase is going to be more difficult and expensive than it would be had the laptop gone with a standard drive."


So, what do?


----------



## 4ghz (Apr 24, 2014)

Probably not. That uses mini SATA (mSATA) connector and is meant to be installed on computers that already comes with SSD.  Computers that comes with hard drive can't fit that without an adapter like this:





The adapter comes with holder for 27mm, 50mm, and 70mm long mSATA SSD.  You can find them on eBay (risky and likely unreliable) or from some reputable sources for a hefty price. You should look for standard 2.5" SATA SSD, while observing the max thickness.  This is what I have in my laptop: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820168089 (my laptop is only SATA2 but I can transfer if I get a new laptop).

I was able to move the OS easily. First I ran disk optimizer to force optimizing free space, that would move all the files into one area of the hard drive.  Then using compmgmt.msc (in run box) clicked on storage -> disk management and right-clicked on the hard drive to be replaced and used shrink. I was able to shrink it less than 256GB (you only need to shrink smaller than the new SSD so it'd fit).  next using Windows backup, I copied the entire C: onto an external USB hard drive.  Shut the laptop down, removed the old hard drive, installed the new SSD, put the Windows 7 CD I used originally on this laptop, booted it up and it loaded Windows 7 setup. I used the restore option and had it restore from the external USB hard drive, it'd set the new SSD automatically and when it's done, you should be able to boot right into new SSD as normal (much faster too!!!)  Go back to compmgmt.msc and go to the new hard drive and expand it to fill every MB of free space so you'd have a full SSD. You may be missing 100MB at the start, it is for important Windows stuff, leave it.

My laptop is a larger 17" model with space for 2 hard drives, I moved the old 500GB onto the second spot for data (mp3, anime, etc) and my laptop is much zippier. Do search for optimizing SSD for Windows, moving page file to only the mechanical drive (or disable page file) for example, disable hibernate if you don't need it to free up a few GB, turn off prefetching and other stuff as those aren't useful on SSD.


----------

